# What is your opinion on net cages?



## bobolink (Jul 25, 2019)

My terrarium started growing mold despite the springtails I added (mantis is in a different enclosure now), so I thought about buying net cages because they have better ventilation. What's your opinion on them? Do they work well for mantises?


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 25, 2019)

I use net for my violin. I may throw all my idolos communally in another one. IDK yet.

My home is regularly at 40% humidity, so species i'd thrown in nets are limited.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 25, 2019)

I love net cages!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 25, 2019)

ILIKE THEM for all my mantis. Easy to clean and good gripping surface.


----------



## Teamonger (Jul 26, 2019)

I almost never use anything but net cages now. Way less worry about mis-molts and the mantises just seem happier when they can run around with good grip instead of flailing on plastic or glass when you startle them.


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 26, 2019)

How do you all keep your homes so humid all the time?


----------



## Teamonger (Jul 26, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> How do you all keep your homes so humid all the time?


I tend to keep the net cages in another larger "container" so I can control the heat and humidity. Right now that is a wardrobe from IKEA. I have a humidifier set up in the wardrobe when needed (ie: in the winter).

That or I just have a bug and reptile room that is always set at 25 degrees C and kept humid then add more heat per enclosure or spray them as needed.

I have the heat in the room with the wardrobe set to 25 right now but will soon be adding heat cord to the inside of the wardrobe so I can stand to be in there for more then 5 minutes at a time


----------



## bobolink (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 20, 2019)

I would stay away from net cages for larger species like heterochaeta.


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 20, 2019)

I have i1 idolos in one, and i4/i5 gongys in another. Ill get more for sure.


----------



## Lalapink (Oct 23, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> I would stay away from net cages for larger species like heterochaeta.


why? I have a giant asian mantis. I don't know where should I put it when it grow big. some website said I should put it at a 30cm by 20cm terrarium. but I don't want to buy the expensive glass terrarium. it take up space as well. I am looking for plastic then I found net cage. It seems good that it's foldable. but it's bad somehow?


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hierodula will do fine but I mean nymphs. I don’t think they can get a good gripnon the netting and it’s likely that due to their weight they could fall easily.


----------

